# Kurt Rambis



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't watch the team very much since I don't have League Pass, but it seems like they aren't very far off. They lose a fair amount of close games and are rarely blown out.

Is he keeping them from improving to a higher level or is he making them play better. They seem like they are better than their record. 

Do they lose the close games because of his coaching? Should he be their coach of the future?


----------



## KevinLove (Jan 20, 2011)

I think the biggest problem for the Wolves is experience, which has cost them their fair share of games this year (much like the Clippers from this year). I wouldn't say he is a terrible coach, in fact I think he has done a decent job this year. As for coach of the future material, I don't he has it in him.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I think they play pretty well, but seem a bit outclassed at times. It basically becomes the Beasley-Love show, since no one else can do a damn thing on offense. I've seen a couple games where Beasley or Love was out, making it essentially a 1 man team on offense. Their PGs are absolutely TERRIBLE! I am really not a fan of Ridnour or Flynn (Flynn is really useless). The SGs are iffy as well, with Ellington showing flashes but that's it. 

So to get a team that is competitive in every game I've watched to actually compete when they're short on talent I'd say he's a decent coach. They definitely need another piece or two. Rubio (if he's what he's hyped to be....I don't see the hype personally) and a top 3 pick should help immensely. Worst part is, there aren't any good SGs projected high in the mocks from what I've noticed. PGs, SFs, PF/C, all of which they already have a surplus of.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

They are trying to build a team up slowly and surely from the bottom to the top. That takes time. I think we are so used to big signings and immediate success. But, two years later when that team falls back down, no one notices. 

The Timberwolves are trying to build something that lasts a long time and wins consistently. Grab lots of guards and end up with some good ones. Grab forwards and end up with two borderline all stars. Grab a bunch of big men cheaply, see who rises to the top. 

By the time the Lakers, Spurs and Mavs are old and overpaid, Minn should be a yearly playoff team...hopefully.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Borderline all-stars? Love and Beasely are all-stars and bordering on superstardom in my book.


----------



## KevinLove (Jan 20, 2011)

Love is already playing at a all-star level as it is. I wouldn't say that he is a superstar just yet, but he's definitely building a case for it.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

He isn't that flashy aside from his 3point shooting, but his #s are superstar caliber. 

Love's rankings: 

16th in scoring at 21.5 PPG
9th in 3point shooting at 43.9%
1st in rebounding at 20.2 (2.2 ahead of Dwight Howard)


Beasley's 20th in scoring at 20.3 PPG


----------



## KevinLove (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't forget first in efficiency rating as well.


----------

